# The Dog Boot Search is On Again....Feedback??



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

So I am back to searching for some dog boots. Keeping in mind we have lots of snow and very cold weather up here! 

The Ruff Wear Grip Trex don't work well for either of my dogs since they cinch up right over their front dew claws for the proper width size. Any larger or smaller width doesn't work.

So...on that note, has anyone tried the Ruff Wear Skyliner ? They look as though they might cinch up a bit lower but of course shopping online can be deceiving and no-one here in town sells them (actually, good luck finding any decent dog boots here if one can believe that consdiering where we live!







).

I also came across these: The Ultimate Dog Boot 

They look pretty interesting, although pricey. Has anyone heard of or tried these? I would be willing to pay for the right boots, as I've been searching for years to no avail but am hesitant to order online for some of the prices in case they don't work out and I am not able to return them. *sigh*

Any other suggestions? I was thinking of going back to Muttlucks but I wasn't entirely happy with those either.

And yes, I am very picky


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The Grip Trex worked well for my terrier so I haven't tried the Skyliners... You know you can also buy socks from Ruffwear that go under the Grip Trex, if it's an issue of comfort?
If you do get the Skyliners please tell me what you think.


----------



## krazy_kilum (Sep 20, 2001)

Along with my gsds, I also have a briard. Briards have double dewclaws on the rear legs. So looking for boots that don't irritate the dewclaws is a challenge. A lot of briard owners like Neopaw Boots. 

Here is their website:
https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/index.php?osCsid=0b4gpu98gro4g401nm5mtl25a7


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, even with the socks the dew claw squished into the flesh beneath. I really wish the design was suited to cinch below and then above the dew claw because I otherwise really like the style of the grip trex









I'll check out the neopaws - I can see where the benefit could be with the wrap style of the cinch enclosure...may be worth trying!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have Neo Paws boots for Nash and really like them. They stay on and seem comfortable for him.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the additional feedback. I have been tempted to order the Ultimate Dog Boots but maybe I will give the neopaws a go


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Those look pretty cool. The main reason I got the neopaws ones is because they have lots of cushioning. Nash broke a toe and has some old injuries to his feet so he needed something with padding.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

That's good to know about the cushioning - I wasn't sure how much of that they had (or if they were just rubber inside as well) so I was hoping they did have some. 

I ended up ordering a couple sets of the high performance outdoor neopaws (water resistant, good for snow, ice etc) for my crew. We will see how they pan out! Supposedly they shoul dbe here in 3-5 business days, which is great because the temps here are supposed to drop from -15 to -28C later in the week.







Today they had to tolerate their crappy old cheapo pairs. 

Paws crossed that they work. I hate ordering stuff like this online for the simple fact that returns are always a pain in the keister and I usually just end up keeping it! So to the tune of $170.00 later (for 2 dogs), I am really hoping they work! (I did order an extra pair of 2, otherwise it would have been more like 135.00). I seriously spend more money on my dogs than I do myself!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like them. It took me a few times to figure out how to get them on right, but once I got that down they have stayed on, even when he is playing at work (dog daycare) like a nutso. The only issue I have come across with them is _other_ dogs trying to take them off, lol.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There's a 6 part youtube video from Handicapped Pets on boots:
http://www.youtube.com/user/HandicappedPets#p/c/CD4E09E11EA76FEE


----------

